# Show Me Yours, I'll Show You Mine!



## PSPhoto (Jan 9, 2014)

Share your Facebook page or website! I'd love to see it! 
Here is my facebook page, check it out and like it, if you like it! Attached is a sample photo of my work!


https://www.facebook.com/PaisleySpencePhotography


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's me - absolutely no (or little) photography on it though - just a boring, regular FB profile


----------



## skieur (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm probably the extreme exception. I am NOT on Facebook although I have been invited,  even by women I don't know.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2014)

Not much there -- I can't remember if it's locked down from public or not; I don't use it often.

https://www.facebook.com/cmwrenn3


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 9, 2014)

I am not a face booker myself,

I do like your photo you posted though. Looks good!


----------



## ShootRaw (Jan 10, 2014)

FB....http://www.facebook.com/Candidmoments40


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 10, 2014)

PSPhoto said:


> Share your Facebook page or website! I'd love to see it!
> Here is my facebook page, check it out and like it, if you like it! Attached is a sample photo of my work!
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PaisleySpencePhotography



I have a facebook page but I rarely if ever visit it, as far as my work it's all pretty much on Flickr - well at least the stuff I publicly share.  

Flickr: robbins.photo's Photostream


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll play!

Bel Amour Studio
WSG Photography

Yes, I have 2


----------

